# Ciudadela de Chan Chan, La Gran Capital del Reyno Chimu



## AC78 (Sep 27, 2005)

*Ciudadela de Chan Chan, La Gran Capital del Reino Chimu*

_Un Poquito de historia...._

Chan Chan fue la capital del reino Chimu. Desde fines de los años 600 d.C., y comienzos del 700 d.C., en la costa norte del Perú, surgen nuevos modelos de ciudades, donde la estructura principal no fue únicamente una pirámide ceremonial, sino una gran cantidad de cuartos y edificios cercados por grandes muros, que acompañan a ésta como la parte más importante del asentamiento
Tacaynamo fue el primer soberano de Chan Chan, la ciudad más importante de Chimú. Tuvo un hijo llamado Guacricaur, y éste, uno al que llamó Ñancempinco. Fueron diez los reyes de esta dinastía. El último, Minchancaman fue derrotado por los Incas.
Los principales dioses adorados por los Chimus fueron el mar y la luna.
Se dedicaron a la manufactura de textiles, madera, orfebrería en oro y plata.
Chan Chan es una de las principales fuentes de conocimiento del pasado peruano.
Uno de los detalles que más admiran los actuales visitantes es la gran belleza, variedad y cantidad de muros decorados con altorrelieves. Estos fueron hechos con moldes y decoraron las paredes de patios, audiencias y corredores, al interior de las ciudadelas. Los motivos decorativos más comunes fueron las conbinaciones geométricas, pero también son comunes las representaciones de peces y aves.

Fotitos....


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Espectacular, gran belleza de Chan Chan destino infaltable en un viaje turistico a Trujillo. Gracias por compartir las fotos ACT8 estan grandiosas.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

:applause:


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Me encanta Chan Chan, en el aeropuerto Jorge Chavez han repetido este diseño en los vidrios, ha quedado muy bien, gracias por el thread AC78.


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

man...es reino ....

aparte de eso..muy buen aporte


----------



## AC78 (Sep 27, 2005)

Bratzo said:


> man...es reino ....
> 
> aparte de eso..muy buen aporte


Ooopppssss!!!! se me chispoteo


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Se ve interesante la ciudadela. Una pregunta, como es que esa agua se mantiene ahi sin...evaporarse al completo?


----------



## AC78 (Sep 27, 2005)

Yo creo que para mantener mejor esta ciudadela contra el continuo deterioro causado por la lluvia y el mal tiempo la deberian es como encerrar en cuatro paredes. En realidad no se si seria posible pero creo que contruyendo un cuarto gigante que rodee la ciudadela con techo quedando esta en el centro podria evitar su deterioro y talvez tambien su posible desaparicion. Hace unos cuantos meses vi algo asi en la television en las cuales mostraban unas ruinas de barro chinas las cuales estaban adentro de un museo enorme. Ellos habian encontrado una ciudadela de barro con tumbas y para protegerla de la inclemencia del tiempo la cerraron por completo en cuatro paredes y le hicieron un corredor por todo el rededor de esta para que la gente la pudiera apreciar de todo los angulos. Me parecio una idea genial, especialmente para este tipo de construcciones en barro.


----------



## AC78 (Sep 27, 2005)

Chalaco said:


> Se ve interesante la ciudadela. Una pregunta, como es que esa agua se mantiene ahi sin...evaporarse al completo?


ni idea


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

creo que este es el atractivo principal de trujillo, sin duda vale la pena conocerlo


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

excelente thread, un poco de cultura viene bien........el agua fluye via acueductos era la reserva de agua del lugar....

el otro problema es que al encerrarse una construccion de barro en cuartos grandes esto genera un micro ambiente que causa otro tipo de deterioro y solo queda darle mantenimiento a los muros como actualmente se viene haciendo, sin reponer las partes faltantes por cuanto se desconoce con precision como fue y solo se estaria violando las cartas y normas de conservacion de patrimonios, documentos basados en la etica profesional de patrimonios


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Me gustó mucho este thread, el decorado de los muros de Chan Chan en algunas partes los han sabido conservar, será motivo para darse una vuelta por allí si viajo a Trujillo.


----------

